# Any Fast cubers still use the Rubik's Brand 3x3



## cubeslayer (Mar 27, 2011)

Hey guys/gals

I notice that many cubers speak about the various different types of cubes out there and have their own predilections. 

I myself fancy the store bought Rubik's brand that is lubricated with a generic silicone spray. 

So does anyone out there also have this infatuation with the store bought Rubik's brand, or am I alone out there ?:confused:


----------



## inuasha (Mar 27, 2011)

cubeslayer said:


> Hey guys/gals
> 
> I notice that many cubers speak about the various different types of cubes out there and have their own predilections.
> 
> ...


 Well I could use my store brand and still average around my 27 second average margin. How ever I have modded my cube and also used vasiline to degrade the plastic inside the cube to make it cut at a 45 degree turn


----------



## rishabh (Mar 27, 2011)

I do but i dont think im cosidered fast with a low 30a avg

but i moddded it alot to get it the speed it is now


----------



## Magix (Mar 27, 2011)

I don't think anyone who has used a good DIY will ever want to go back to Rubiks. The only reason you'd be using it is because you really just don't know what you're missing.

You'll be a bunch slower, and even if the amount of time is not THAT significant, it'll still feel a lot more uncomfortable to solve with. 
That is of course assuming that it's just a storebought with lube, no mods etc


----------



## James Ludlow (Mar 27, 2011)

Wasn't Pat Kelly using a storebought at UK Natonals?


----------



## nathanajah (Mar 27, 2011)

I really miss my old Rubik's DIY, I feel that it turns quite stable, compared to A5 and Guhong.
But it is personal preference after all.


----------



## gbcuber (Mar 27, 2011)

I can sub 20 with my storebought, I average 19 seconds with a guhong


----------



## Florian (Mar 27, 2011)

i've an record average of 11.81 with guhong and 14.83 with Rubiks


----------



## danthecuber (Mar 27, 2011)




----------



## Maniac (Mar 27, 2011)

I used a Rubik's brand untill I was 30 seconds, but I switched to a guhong and now I'm almost sub-20


----------



## Cube321 (Mar 27, 2011)

I average 30 seconds. (Not sub.. like.. 31.) I use Rubiks brand, but i just ordered some better cubes, they're on their way.


----------



## Blablabla (Mar 27, 2011)

I'm not "fast", but I actually like my rubik's, it's my bus cube (doesn't matter if I lose it and doesn't pop), I can do decent times with it.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ItGnzJnFJhM


----------



## jerry533482 (Mar 29, 2011)

My pbs are as follows:

18 secs on my modded-stroebought

14 on my AV

13 on my f2


----------



## Away (Mar 31, 2011)

I have a pb of 13.4s nl with store-bought and 15.3 with guhong but I just got my guhong so... We'll see


----------



## Antcuber (Mar 31, 2011)

jerry533482 said:


> My pbs are as follows:
> 
> 18 secs on my modded-stroebought
> 
> ...


 
eww f2 


jk


Op: i'm decent with my rubik's but solving with an Ultimate is much more enjoyable.


----------



## freshcuber (Mar 31, 2011)

I believe Yu Nakajima used to use Rubik's brand cubes exclusively although I'm not sure if it was storebough of DIY. Probably the latter.


----------



## JyH (Mar 31, 2011)

freshcuber said:


> I believe Yu Nakajima used to use Rubik's brand cubes exclusively although I'm not sure if it was storebough of DIY. Probably the latter.


 
Rubik's DIY (JSK)


----------



## SixSidedCube (Mar 31, 2011)

Zhaohan Xiong used a storebought until he was sub-20, then he got an F-II or A-III Something like that. He is now almost sub 10


----------

